# I like someone at work...



## g-scared (Mar 14, 2010)

but he's also younger than me, doing his thesis now. i'm 28 and he's 22. 

for now we just flirt, but its rather obvious i think, and it doesn't seem like a coincidence that i get chewed up by my boss on days he's there. also one of my female colleagues makes indirect comments to me about his age in a disapproving manner. 

we just talk and text message, and i've never seen him outside of work. but lately i'm afraid to even do that.

i don't understand. is it really that bad?


----------



## Domo (Mar 14, 2010)

The age difference is of no concern to me. 

However the fact that you work together could get messy if things didn't work out.

I've always avoided getting involved with people at work. It's too much risk for me.

Just see where it goes.


----------



## g-scared (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks. that sounds reasonable.


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 14, 2010)

The age difference is not that much really so i do not see a problem there.  No one should say anything if you date outside of work i would hope.  I do agree with Domo though dating someone you work with could be difficult if it does not work out.   I never dated anyone at the place of work because of all the talk that goes one.  If you want to be friends there is no harm in that at all.


----------



## g-scared (Mar 14, 2010)

i'm sort of hoping for this forbidden love thing to happen. hahaha.. but right now it could just end in friendship.... which seems really borrring.

i guess i'll decide one day whether to move on or keep this idea alive.


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 14, 2010)

you are both in your 20s so i don't see it as forbidden love  Just take it slowly time will tell if any more moves are needed


----------



## g-scared (Mar 14, 2010)

i've never dated a co-worker either, actually i have even hesitated to date a classmate because of all the gossip that goes on. you know, especially between groups of boys. its definitely a dynamic i try to avoid. but i still like him. and its hard to think of other guys when he's the only one i like.

---------- Post added at 02:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 AM ----------

good good. i tend to exaggerate things. i work in a high stress environment so it kind of magnifies catastrophes regularly.

so i appreciate all of these reasonable, realistic comments. thanks

---------- Post added at 02:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 AM ----------

i guess i will try not to overthink it, not to loose sleep over it. i sort of have this bad habit of loosing appetite, sleep, and sometimes ability to breath around guys i like.

all which are terrible for work, as you could imagine. but i'll try.. to snap out of it. and focus!


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 14, 2010)

Just remember guys usually mature a lttle slower than girls so i am told just something to think about.


----------



## g-scared (Mar 14, 2010)

haha.. ok. i'll keep it in mind. although sometimes i feel that i'm quite immature myself.


----------



## Domo (Mar 14, 2010)

g-scared said:


> i'm sort of hoping for this forbidden love thing to happen. hahaha.. but right now it could just end in friendship.... which seems really borrring.
> 
> i guess i'll decide one day whether to move on or keep this idea alive.


I understand that. I've had a few encounters with people i've worked with and it is exciting. More exicting to be sneaking around. For a while anyway.

I'm sure a lot of people meet through work so don't stop anything from happening. Just be aware that if things didn't work out then it would be horrible to go to work everyday and have to see them everyday.

Hence why i said, just see how it plays out.


----------



## Banned (Mar 15, 2010)

Some places of employment forbid employees to date each other, so just make sure that's not an issue where you work, g-scared.  It'd suck to lose your job over what might be a fleeting romance.

Otherwise, focus on becoming friends first...and then just see how things go.  The best relationships are those that started with a solid friendship base, in my experience.  You may want to organize a group function (dinner, coffee hour, etc) and invite him and see what happens.

Good luck!


----------

